# Hello From Kansas City



## FrontierSoundFX (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi everybody. My name is Dan from Michigan originally, but now I live and work in Kansas City as a professional sound designer/mixer for theatre. In addition to theatre audio, I've been selling sound effects online for quite a few years and have an extensive knowledge of how crowd-sourced stock libraries work. Feel free to send me a message or post a reply if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 26, 2019)

Hey! I used to live there! Have a KC Joe's Z-Man and a tank7 for me!


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Jan 26, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Hey! I used to live there! Have a KC Joe's Z-Man and a tank7 for me!



Whiskers: The clues in your sentence prove that without a doubt!


----------



## Neifion (Jan 27, 2019)

Greetings from Leavenworth! (I'm not in prison, I just work in one!) :D


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm not from KC, but I bought a car there in 2001 (which i still drive) and it's where I go to get my accordions serviced. Welcome to VI-Control!


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Jan 27, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> I'm not from KC, but I bought a car there in 2001 (which i still drive) and it's where I go to get my accordions serviced. Welcome to VI-Control!



Where is the accordion shop? I don't play, but its an interesting thing to have a specialty in, accordion repair.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 27, 2019)

Welcome. Always interested in artist and stock music artists outside of LA/NY


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Dan! I moved out here to LA from KC a couple years ago. Welcome!


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 27, 2019)

FrontierSoundFX said:


> Where is the accordion shop? I don't play, but its an interesting thing to have a specialty in, accordion repair.



It's not a shop, but a person who works out of his house. Brian McCarty Accordion Service.


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Jan 28, 2019)

jonathanparham said:


> Welcome. Always interested in artist and stock music artists outside of LA/NY



Thank you so much. I've created many more sound effects in my day than music. When it comes to composing, I wouldn't dare bill myself higher than hobbyist. I love the process though, so I'm glad there is such a knowledgable community of people out there to learn from. I've made some investment in digital instruments. I find sound design and composing to be completely relatable. I'll frequently incorporate some manipulated form of instrument samples into a series of sound effects. They tend to give even the most otherworldly sounds a sort of cohesion with reality, which is recognizable and desirable to the ear.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jan 28, 2019)

*Hi !



*


----------

